# Help with ID?



## Matt halliday (Aug 22, 2020)

Hello all, I am new to the bottle digging and finding altho i have found a few while fishing and exploring. I live in Ontario about an hr away from Ottawa. Im wondering if anyone can tell me a little more about some of these bottles that have come out of my local rivers.


----------



## Matt halliday (Aug 22, 2020)

Sorry they haven't been cleaned yet.


----------



## planeguy2 (Aug 22, 2020)

From what I can tell the majority of them are not machine made.


Also this looks like what is on the 5th picture.


----------



## Matt halliday (Aug 22, 2020)

planeguy2 said:


> From what I can tell the majority of them are not machine made.
> 
> 
> Also this looks like what is on the 5th picture.View attachment 211120


Thank you for your info. It really helps.


----------



## Bohdan (Aug 26, 2020)

Easier - a lot easier if they're clean !


----------



## Matt halliday (Aug 26, 2020)

Bohdan said:


> Easier - a lot easier if they're clean !


On the list of things to do lol


----------



## Huntindog (Aug 27, 2020)

Your O inside the diamond could be an early Owens Illinois trade mark. (1929)


----------



## PorkDaSnork (Aug 27, 2020)

Unfortunately, if they aren’t embossed with the product name they’re really hard to identify. You can identify the bottle maker if it’s machine made and sometimes you can know what they held (beer bottles look different from medicine bottles). The only one I have a sort of clue about is the one that says Contents: 2 FL OZ would likely be medicine.

that being said those are some nice bottles. Even better, they’re Canadian! 
~~~~PorkDaSnork


----------



## Bohdan (Aug 27, 2020)

Matt halliday said:


> On the list of things to do lol


Why wouldn't you have put "Post pics after washing" on the list of things to do?


----------



## Bohdan (Aug 27, 2020)

lol


----------

